# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Домашнее мыло

## Sanych

Моё новое хобби. Мыло своими руками. Самая первая проба, что бы узнать, как работает основа.


Почему проверка основы? Да потому, что на самом начальном этапе нету смысла покупать настоящую мыльную основу. Ведь неизвестно, захочется ли заниматься этим в дальнейшем. А так вложения минимальные.

Что брал я. Обычное детское мыло, с минимальным запахом. Это и будет основа для будущего мыла, так как наиболее нейтральное и рекомендовано для нежной детской кожи. Детское мыло не брал "блатное", а простое наше. Позже я понял, что надо было брать 2 кусочка, было бы идеально. В магазине "Универсам" возле обувного на кассе лежали в синей и розовой упаковке для девочек и мальчиков. Я взял синее 
+ 2 глицериновых мыла(череда и алоэ), но они не так важны мне были, потому как, ещё раз повторю, суть первой пробы было проверить растворение и застывание основы. Куплены в Т. Ц. "Сити" у тёти, роллет которой прямо напротив входа на этаж.
Также вода из расчёта 150 гр на 100 гр мыла. Запасите больше, позже скажу почему. И сахар, так как глюкоза ускоряет процесс плавления мыла.

Натираем детское мыло на тёрку. Обычную крупную, не стоит заморачиваться с мелкой. Глицериновое хотел нарезать полосками и скрутить из них рулетики 2-ух цветные. Что бы разрез выглядел похожим на роллы из японского ресторана  Но это оказалось не так просто, возможно не хватает сноровки по работе с мылом, пока ещё. Поэтому большую часть просто дорезал малыми кубиками.

А далее прогресс в действии, потому как расплавить мыло по логике можно на водяной бане, но сие действо заняло бы слишком много времени. Поэтому залил мыльную стружку кипятком. Засыпал туда чайную ложку сахара. Я положил с горкой, ибо сахар в доме пока ещё есть  Перемешал хорошенько. И отправляем в микроволновку мощность 800 на 5 минут. Посуда естественно должна быть соответствующая, что бы удобнее было перемешивать я брал высокую широкую салатницу стеклянную Но процесс надо постоянно контролировать, приостанавливать, мыло хорошенько помешивать каждые 20-25 сек. Что дают эти остановки? А даёт это то, что мыло будет прогреваться в процессе не более чем под 50-60 градусов, и хорошо размешается расплавится. Перемешивать лучше ложкой или деревянной палочкой. Попробовал вилкой, но получались заметные борозды, а хотелось однородной основы. 

И тот момент с водой про который говорилось выше. Так как в микроволновке процесс нагрева идёт за счёт ускорения молекул воды, вода выпаривается частично. Поэтому мне пришлось подливать воду в процессе немного. В итоге мыло нужно расплавить и перемешать до однородной массы по консистенции напоминающей сметану или тесто для блинов, частичная пена пусть вас не пугает. Так же надо смотреть по времени, возможно нужной консистенции у вас мыло достигнет раньше.

Достаем из микроволновки, даём немного остынуть. Пару-тройку минут, главное что бы не начало сильно густеть.
Роллы и кусочки глицеринового мыла разложил в пищевой контейнер пластиковый, залил растопленой основой. Уплотнил, что бы брикетики мыла в итоге были плотными, так как в них части другого мыла и не разваливались в процессе мытья. Форма может быть, кому как фантазия позволит. Для первого опыта мне подошел и такой контейнер. Главное что бы форма не была слишком твёрдой, так мыло надо будем потом ещё и достать 

И поставили сие чудо в холодильник остывать. Пролежало оно там примерно с 6-ти вечера до 9-ти утра. Утром на белой бумаге для принтера разложил досыхать на подоконнике. Так ещё прошло двое суток, переворачивая с боку на бок.

В итоге получлось то, что вы видите на картинке. Всё получилось, всё растворилось и застыло. Способ работает. Кстати мыла получилось примерно в 2 раза больше чем было взято. А это уже хорошая экономия в наше трудное время. На фото одного кусочка не хватает, он уже используется по назначению 

А главное что на основе этого можно создать уникальное мыло для себя любимого, которое вы никогда не купите в магазине. Ведь для начинки можно не брать готовое глицериновое мыло, а также расплавить простое детское, наиболее нейтральное. Купить в аптеке масло вкусное и полезное. К примеру облепиха или шиповник, алоэ, эланг-эланг, и ещё десятки вариантов. Которые дадут запах и цвет. А заливать не простой водой, а к примеру отваром полезной травки или каркаде. И будет прекрасное мыло, с натуральными добавками и маслами.

Вот и всё. Может ещё найдутся желающие попробовать, пишите что получилось. И кстати сын мне активно помогал, детям нравятся такие увлечения.

----------


## Vanya

Саныч, ты смотри, а то тут и до макраме недалеко

----------


## Sanych

На макраме я классе 5-ом  ходил немного, больше не хочу

----------


## JAHolper

Если добавлять отрави тварь отвары трав, не будет ли мыло слишком быстро портиться и тем самым наносить урон?

----------


## Sanych

А разве личное мыло делают что бы хранить? Пользуйся, месяца 3-4 я думаю никак не испортиться оно.

----------


## SDS

Вот бы кто научил как ванадий и осмий из солигорских терриконов плавить.
Там работы лет на сто.

----------

